
Simple explanation of how workers in an industry can help each other - Eoan
A strike is when workers take collective action that benefits all of them, by not working until demands are met. Usually in a specific industry, but there are also general strikes. However, with strikes, if employers do not give in, the workers are worse off as a result of having gone on strike.<p>This is not a strike but it has a similar characteristic, of group benefit.<p>If people working in the software industry work less, it helps other people in the software industry.<p>This argument uses the assumption that work done is linear with time spent working. Some people won&#x27;t agree with this, but the founder of HN argued[1] that<p>&gt; . . . real work needs two things errands don&#x27;t: big chunks of time, and the right mood. . . .  There may be types of work that can only be done in long, uninterrupted stretches, when inspiration hits, rather than dutifully in scheduled little slices.<p>In the simplest case, people work X% less time and receive X% less in total compensation. These people are still just as valuable to their employer.<p>Due to requiring the same total amount of work, new workers are hired. If they are less efficient, they are also paid less, and so the decision of existing workers to work less does not negatively affect the company.<p>However, in aggregate, more people employed means fewer people looking for jobs. This pushes wages up.<p>Result, more people employed in the industry and higher wages for everyone.<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.paulgraham.com&#x2F;procrastination.html
======
muzani
I think the fallacy here is assuming that wages are set to be as low as
possible.

There seems to be two types of employers - those who think it's prestigious to
hire lots of staff and have huge offices, and those who think it's prestigious
to make lots of profit with as few staff as possible.

Tech usually falls in the latter. There's also a hell lot of software that
needs writing - many of us work good jobs and still "side project" on
something. Job shortage won't be a thing any time soon.

It's also one thing where throwing more bodies at a problem might actually
make the project slower. Everyone needs the highest quality they can get and
have limited slots, much like a sports team. Every time Facebook hires a star
engineer, that's one star engineer that isn't working for Snap.

So tech is already incentivized to pay as much as possible. Supply & demand as
an economic concept just doesn't work with software.

~~~
Eoan
>Job shortage won't be a thing any time soon.

I guess you didn't see this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22331804](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22331804)

